
Someone stole my identity on Upwork and all I got was this lousy blog post - hollaur
https://medium.com/@_chelleshock/someone-stole-my-identity-on-upwork-and-all-i-got-was-this-lousy-blog-post-d63aab2b4c90#.3vw78p3ah
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12787894)

------
Cozumel
Related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)

